# What to buy?



## Tkn19s (Jul 24, 2012)

What's up guys and Gals, so here us the thing. I've spent all this time and money on my machine only to have the only thing holding me back from using it is the fact most everyone I know doesn't own a 4x4... So I'm thinking about buying another quad so I can always put someone on it and go riding and maybe even get them to catch the mud bug and want their own...

So the question is.... What should I get? Only looking to spend about $2,000 or less. I want something reliable in the mud. What you guys thing?


----------



## lilbigtonka (Dec 30, 2008)

Honda 300 for sure 

the wetter the better


----------



## Tkn19s (Jul 24, 2012)

Will a 300 have the ability to pull my 700king out when I'm rack deep?


----------



## jctgumby (Apr 23, 2009)

Get a winch for the King


----------



## Johnnypantz (Aug 18, 2012)

Sell it, add the money up, buy a Cat. I need help pulling all these brutes out:flames:


----------



## lilbigtonka (Dec 30, 2008)

been there done that....them kittys are great bikes to pull brutes out but then when the bevels make rain, you got a brute and kitten sittin waiting on a honda to come by lol


----------



## Johnnypantz (Aug 18, 2012)

Upgraded bevels are nice. So are welded sld's. My only problem is needing bigger tires still. I would like this thing to quit spinning some times


----------



## Tkn19s (Jul 24, 2012)

My king has aware winch and is plenty strong enough now. But u don't always want to pull ur self fwd some times ur stick so bad n need to b pulled backwards.


----------



## Tkn19s (Jul 24, 2012)

Has a Warn*


----------



## Tkn19s (Jul 24, 2012)

And yes I would love a 1,000. And I've considered buying myself one and having a payment and having my lifted king as the extra one so I can invite someone to ride


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

I say get you what you want & don't worry about anyone else. Loaning out your stuff is just an invitation for it to come home broke and busted.


----------



## crwBrute7504x4I (Oct 26, 2011)

Polaris425 said:


> I say get you what you want & don't worry about anyone else. Loaning out your stuff is just an invitation for it to come home broke and busted.


Agreed especially a mud mud bike!


----------



## lsu_mike (Aug 24, 2012)

3 things I never let a friend borrow. My truck, my ATV, or my wife. Never know when they may throw a rod in one of them.


----------



## movingman (Jan 25, 2010)

I have a prairie 360 as a back up bike while my brute is getting something fixed or tinkered with. I let buddies ride it when we go out and they keep up pretty good. Nice to have it there to help me get out of the holes I jump into. Not sure what you can get a used one for, but I like having it around.


----------



## RYAN. (Mar 22, 2012)

lsu_mike said:


> 3 things I never let a friend borrow. My truck, my ATV, or my wife. Never know when they may throw a rod in one of them.


That's funny right there

—————ROLLTIDE—————

2010 MUD PRO--HMF & PC3--30" MUNKIES--CLUTCHWORK--RACKED--2012 AXLES--3500LB WINCH--17" GC NO LIFT GOTTA LOVE A CAT

2006 400M (SOLD)


----------



## CRAZYCRACKAZ71 (Oct 8, 2011)

? here. Y u want a back up bike for a friend to ride. Hell Naw let them buy there own bike or stay home. I dont let knoone ride ma king quad cuz i have to much money dumped into it. Only people to ever ride it was my lil bro and brother in law and that was in the yard. My old lady dont even ride it lol. Im not into letting people use my stuff cuz if it gets broke they wont fix it. These toys cost way to much money to just let someone BORROW it. What it they break it. Ur kinda f'ed. hum Think about that my friend


----------



## CRAZYCRACKAZ71 (Oct 8, 2011)

lsu_mike said:


> 3 things I never let a friend borrow. My truck, my ATV, or my wife. Never know when they may throw a rod in one of them.


 
hahahahahahahahhaaha got a good point tthere! like ya thinking


----------

